# Sauerkraut and Probiotics?



## Andrew Du (Jan 2, 2015)

*Diagnosis: IBS-C, Leaky gut, Gluten sensitivity*

*What i've tried in the past:*

-Three different brands of Probiotics over a period of 3 months

-Traditional Chinese Herbal Medicine for a month

-Deep Breathing exercises (I still sort of do it now as well)

*My current regimen:*

-Eating a low FODMAP/semi-paleo/gluten free diet

-Brown long grain rice/wild rice each meal with poultry and veggies

-Bone broth every meal (L-Glutamine source)

-LIght exercise 15-20 minutes a day

*Sidenotes:*

-Going to try and add boiled sweet potatoes with veggies/chicken for breakfast.

-Trying to keep the starch to a minimum. Pretty much the only amount of starch i'm having per meal is just half a small bowl of long grain brown rice.

*My concerns:*

-Are probiotics ABSOLUTELY NECESSARY for me to COMPLETELY heal my leaky gut? If I can get this dealt with just by following my diet, that would be absolutely awesome. Of course it MIGHT help me heal faster but I've ALWAYS broken out and have excessive bloating when taking probiotics, even after several weeks trying to get used to it. I really don't want to go back on probiotics and deal with the upset.

*What do you guys think?*


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I just bought some sauerkraut, am trying it out for the first time. Ate it the last two days, don't know if it has helped or not. (I think food takes 48 hours to food to pass through one's system?)

I've tried probotics/yogurt and I cannot really tell a difference. So.... if it works for you, great.

Chronic constipation is a tricky issue. TOO tricky!

What do you mean by a 'leaky' gut?


----------



## Elyse J Meyer (Feb 1, 2015)

Andrew, all I can say to you as someone who's been suffering greatly with this diagnosis for over a year now is that I have found that probiotics made me feel *worse*. I tried several, many of which were very expensive. One that my Gastro swore by was "Align". I stuck with that probiotic ($35 for a 4-week once a day supply). I suppose that might not be considered one of the more epensive probiotics but I used it for over 6 months because my Doc said it was so great. My symptoms when I was on it were constipation that was much worse, *excessive flatulence* (to the point where I was afraid to eat anywhere other than at home because the amount of flatulence was excessive to the point of embarrasment after eating). I also experienced excessive bloating. One day, I just said, scr*w it..these things aren't helping and I feel like I'm wasting $$ on something that's supposed to help me but I'm getting the feeling that it's doing more harm than good. I stopped taking it. I also stopped eating the probiotic yogurt that, again, was lauded by my Gastro as a remedy. I'm certainly not in any way shape or form cured, or better, but I will say, emphatically, that the excessive flatulence and bloating are gone now that I've stopped taking these "so-called probiotics".

One of the most confounding issues about this "syndrome" (don't even get me started on that issue, lol) is that what seems to work for one person, doesn't work for the other.

I welcome differing opinions from mine that could possibly provide you with some relief. I'm just one person whose experience I wanted to share with you. You may react completely differently to another's suggestion and I wish you the best of luck,. I just wanted to share my *personal* experience with you.

Regards


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Good line, Elyse, "One of the most confounding issues about this "syndrome" (don't even get me started on that issue, lol) is that what seems to work for one person, doesn't work for the other."

I almost think it's just best to call it chronic constipation... But it's 'easier on the ears' to tell the layperson you have IBS-C, or just IBS.


----------



## Andrew Du (Jan 2, 2015)

flossy said:


> I just bought some sauerkraut, am trying it out for the first time. Ate it the last two days, don't know if it has helped or not. (I think food takes 48 hours to food to pass through one's system?)
> 
> I've tried probotics/yogurt and I cannot really tell a difference. So.... if it works for you, great.
> 
> ...


I've seen major, and i'm talking major improvement in my IBS-C from strictly adhering to the low FODMAP diet. And what I mean by leaky gut is that my gut is so damaged that it leaks. So for example if I eat Sauerkraut and since it's high in histamines, it will trigger a reaction cause it passes through my gut.


----------



## Andrew Du (Jan 2, 2015)

Elyse J Meyer said:


> Andrew, all I can say to you as someone who's been suffering greatly with this diagnosis for over a year now is that I have found that probiotics made me feel *worse*. I tried several, many of which were very expensive. One that my Gastro swore by was "Align". I stuck with that probiotic ($35 for a 4-week once a day supply). I suppose that might not be considered one of the more epensive probiotics but I used it for over 6 months because my Doc said it was so great. My symptoms when I was on it were constipation that was much worse, *excessive flatulence* (to the point where I was afraid to eat anywhere other than at home because the amount of flatulence was excessive to the point of embarrasment after eating). I also experienced excessive bloating. One day, I just said, scr*w it..these things aren't helping and I feel like I'm wasting $$ on something that's supposed to help me but I'm getting the feeling that it's doing more harm than good. I stopped taking it. I also stopped eating the probiotic yogurt that, again, was lauded by my Gastro as a remedy. I'm certainly not in any way shape or form cured, or better, but I will say, emphatically, that the excessive flatulence and bloating are gone now that I've stopped taking these "so-called probiotics".
> 
> One of the most confounding issues about this "syndrome" (don't even get me started on that issue, lol) is that what seems to work for one person, doesn't work for the other.
> 
> ...


Have you tried the low FODMAP diet? It's helped me quite majorly after strictly following it for 2-3 months.


----------



## Elyse J Meyer (Feb 1, 2015)

Andrew Du said:


> Have you tried the low FODMAP diet? It's helped me quite majorly after strictly following it for 2-3 months.


Thanks, Andrew, yes I have. I've tried basically everything. I couldn't possibly eat a more "bland", basic diet now after trying the FODMAP for probably the same amount of time I was on probiotics (6 months) with no success. I basically live off of chicken, potatoes and vegetables. Sometimes fish. I don't do well with red meat (very constipating). It seems to me that regardless of what I eat, there is some sort of malfunction in my system where my body just doesn't properply process any type of food. I have constant stomach pain, whether or not I've eaten, and yet another counfounding realization is that just when I think I've found something that my stomach/bowels can tolerate, a few days later that same foold will make me feel absolutely horrible.

Best of luck to you Andrew. I hope you're at least sleeping well at night. I unfortunately am usually awoken at 2 or 3 in the am to urinate, but when I try to go back to sleep, the pain in my stomach makes it almost impossible. The lack of energy from the combination of lack of food/sleep renders me almost incapacitated.

Keep trying and please keep us posted. My heart goes out to all of us who are suffering from this baffling "syndrome".


----------



## belial1134 (Mar 24, 2015)

I've mentioned this in other posts but it's relevant.

Everyone has different situations, for me my gi said to stay away from probiotics. He said they can cause abdominal pain and bloating. I already have those issues and don't need anything that adds to it.

If probiotics works for someone, then super. But I'd at least recommend someone check with their gi if they are worth looking into


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Last week I ate sauerkraut for two or three days, for the first time. Two or three days later I had like 6 BM (usually I have two). I had to go, then an hour or two later, go again. And repeat.

...This is the exact opposite effect I was hoping for (sighs)!


----------



## digdug75 (Apr 16, 2015)

I have read reviews on people taking probiotics and complaints on how they don't work. My questions are these. Do people take probiotics as proscribed by manufacturer? Have they changed there diet? Have they considered the mucus lining in the stomach, and how it may need to be strengthened? Do people take digestive enzymes along with probiotic? As enzymes is a before meal supplement and probiotic is an after meal supplement. Has anybody looked into fermenting "RAW MILK"? I have a huge problem with drinking store bought milk that has been processed. I have absolutely no issues with raw milk. It even help with my stools.

I would suggest people look into Licorice Root, vitamin D, and Zinc to repair lining of stomach. There may be more things that I haven't found to repair lining of stomach.

I would suggest learning more about fermented "Raw Milk" and its benefits.

I would suggest researching charcoal supplement, and microalgae.

I have taken Flora Udo's Choice and it works for me. Every time I have a surgery. I have to repair and resupply my body.

Lastly and probably most importantly is food consumed. Which foods provide naturally enzymes need to break down food? Oh and drinking water. I Drink Chrystal Geyser they get there water from several places. they display the place where the water was pulled from. The best to me is from Mt. Shasta. I don't drink tap water from home, because of other potential health issues.


----------



## digdug75 (Apr 16, 2015)

Oh I forgot a few things.

Juicing is real good. Youtube has many clips on Juicing and type of machine to use to get ultimate nutrition. John Kohler has many reviews on types of juicers and there pro's and con's. This link is just to give you an idea of he is like and what he recommends look in youtube and type top 3 juicers. Looking into ripe fresh fruits and vegetables. If you unable to get fresh ripe food from store then consider growing your own food. Growing your own food has shown to have health better health benefits from eating the food you grow, and has benefits on a mental health aspect from doing the Growing. Such as potential relief of depression and anxiety.

I also forgot to mention when people complain about probiotics not working. Do they drink alcohol of any kind while eating meals or at anytime during the day? Alcohol is know to disrupt the lining of stomach.


----------

